# deer hunting near Alpena, need fishery (firearm)



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

It's actually Ossineke.

Can anyone suggest any place local that has a decent steelhead or whitefish (tawas only??) near that time? I shoot does, so I plan on tagging out on first day :lol:

I dont know ANYPLACE north of Oscoda to fish. It's a foreign land to me. 

Not asking for a honey hole, just a possible river or access point. Please PM me as I doubt it'll be a popular one.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

If you're willilng to take salmon, a lot of folks will tight-line in the Harrisville harbor. We're based in Oscoda so we don't usually go up that far. You may want to PM Wyldkat, she's quite familiar with the Ossineke area.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

I have tightlined in the Harrisville Harbor and caught a few in the past. Make sure that you only use one jerk to set the hook, the DNR are always watching with their Binoculars for snagging. I have heard it is good fishing on the black river too, I don't know how to get there though.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Go to big lake cold water and search "black river" "harrisville" Thers's shore fishing info there as well. Look for threads by Capt Heavy. He is totally in touch with that area. There are great opportunities around that area.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

What is "tight lining"???


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

snowman11 said:


> What is "tight lining"???


Weight at the end of your line.....hooks tied on further up the line. Make SURE those hooks are baited or else it's considered snagging in the eyes of the authorities. The fish swim with their mouths open, if the line goes thru their mouths....the hook can catch and be legally hooked. It's not the most exciting version of fishing, but in the harbor...it's effective.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

interesting

so you just sit in a lawnchair and wait? sounds like something I could be good at...lol.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

For tightlining in Harrisville, are you fishing off the docks, or just a modified surf fishing? Last I was at Harrisville, they had signs up that said no fishing off docks. Not sure if it's enforced, or they just dont want people bouncing 2 oz's of lead off 30 foot Chris Crafts.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Why don't you just go upto Alpena then, and fish? The Thunder Bay river will have steelhead, lake-browns, whitefish and still a few kings(some fresh) to play with at that time. Drift or float fresh spawn on 6lb and you should get into a few fish.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I probably will...

Go up there in the morning, stop back to the cabin round noon to see if father in law or father need help dragging deer, then go down to harrisville for the evening  

I know how to hunt...I'll be the one with the police scanner listening for deer car accidents...


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

There are a few places to fish. The Thunder Bay river between the 9th st dam and the Lake and Rogers City for the type of fish you are targeting. As for public land hunting for firearm and does, you should prob check and see if they have permits left for public land. I know there is a lot of public land that gets hunted pretty heavily just north of Grand Lake. But check out if there are doe permits first before you do the drive for firearm season.
There is some public land in Ossineke but Im not sure if thats open for deer hunting or not.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

eh, we have a longterm lease on private land...doe permit shouldn't be a problem...although i haven't checked out what's left this year.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Last time I heard it was $150 for fishing off the docks. BTW all of the "crafts are gone, just my little Tiara left. I havent found that many grabbers this year. Most of the locals around here will keep unskilled casters away from the old girl. As far as fishing goes, its been very slow. Today (Mon) there isnt even a car in the lot. We need rain bad!!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

eh, ye got rain last week ya whiney wimp

what more do you want? Normal weather patterns?

PFFT

mebbe i'll bring the 12 footer up...think i can handle the stormy seas of huron? (behind the breakwall..lol)


----------

